

Feedback 2.0 (Paris/France) is recruiting junior/senior software engineers - thibaut_barrere

It's a RubyOnRails shop based in Paris, I thought it could be interesting to some HNers here.<p>I'm not affiliated to them, although I worked with them in the past though.<p>Links with full details below.
======
thibaut_barrere
Junior eng:
[http://www.feedback20.com/files/jobs/Junior%20R&D%20SWEn...](http://www.feedback20.com/files/jobs/Junior%20R&D%20SWEng.pdf)

------
thibaut_barrere
Senior eng:
[http://www.feedback20.com/files/jobs/Senior%20R&D%20SWEn...](http://www.feedback20.com/files/jobs/Senior%20R&D%20SWEng.pdf)

